# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Κυκλώματα Εκπομπής & Λήψης > Ενισχυτές >  >  linear fm 2/4 Watt..

## aris52

Ενα Linear fm με ισχυ εως και 4 Watt με το 2N3553 20170401_215934.jpg 20170401_215957.jpg 20170401_215132[1].jpg

----------

@962fm@ (01-04-17), 

SeAfasia (01-04-17)

----------


## aris52

Και εδω με το φιλτρο του 20170401_231628.jpg

----------


## radioamateur

Αυή η gadgetοκατάσταση του Νεκτάριου είναι το κάτι άλλο...

----------


## aris52

test 1

----------


## aris52

test 2

----------


## KOKAR

> Ενα Linear fm με ισχυ εως και 4 Watt με το 2N3553 20170401_215934.jpg 20170401_215957.jpg 20170401_215132[1].jpg



Νεκταριe το εχεις δει το PDF του 2Ν3553?
http://pdf.datasheetcatalog.com/data...ips/2N3553.pdf

----------


## aris52

ελα κωστα τι ακριβως?

----------


## SRF

Βασικά τίποτα δεν σου λέει! 
Αλλά ας ρωτήσω κάτι άλλο, άσχετο, εγώ, όπως τι τάση του δίνεις στον συλλέκτη και τι ρεύμα τραβάει μήπως έχεις μετρήσει, και με τι οδήγηση το έχεις? Ζεστένεται καθόλου?

----------


## aris52

Γιωργο βλεπω οτι δεν σου κωλαη ο υπνος και σε εσενα Λοιπον η δοκιμη που του εκανα ηταν με σκαρτα 10 mwatt οδηγηση. Η ταση 14 Volt 60ma καταναλωση.Και απο θερμοκρασια σχεδον κρυο

----------


## KOKAR

> Γιωργο βλεπω οτι δεν σου κωλαη ο υπνος και σε εσενα Λοιπον η δοκιμη που του εκανα ηταν με σκαρτα 10 mwatt οδηγηση. Η *ταση 14 Volt 60ma* καταναλωση.Και απο θερμοκρασια σχεδον κρυο



Νεκταριε 
το 2Ν3553 με τάση 28ν βγάζει 2,5w στους 175ΜΗz, και εσυ με 14ν και 60mA βγάζεις 2 μς 4 W ?
θα ήθελα αν σου είναι εύκολο να μας πεις πως υπολογίζεις τα W σε ενα μηχανημα

----------


## liat

Κώστα, στο πρώτο video (από 0.15 έως 0.25) αναφέρει ο Νεκτάριος ότι το "ταΐζει" με 10 mw και βγάζει περίπου 120mw.

----------


## aris52

> Νεκταριε 
> το 2Ν3553 με τάση 28ν βγάζει 2,5w στους 175ΜΗz, και εσυ με 14ν και 50mA βγάζεις 2 μς 4 W ?
> θα ήθελα αν σου είναι εύκολο να μας πεις πως υπολογίζεις τα W σε ενα μηχανημα



 Κωστα εγω δεν ειπα οτι με 50 ma βγαζει 2 watt προς θεου βρε παιδια 120 mwatt πειρα εφοσον εδωσα 10 mwatt οδηγηση τωρα για 4 watt στη τσιτα παει αλλα με ευκολο και ανωδυνο θανατο στο τρανζιστορ χαχαχαχα

----------


## aris52

Καλησπερα το ιδιο linear σε original version 20170408_171522.jpg 20170408_171535.jpg 20170408_171642.jpg 20170408_173526.jpg

----------


## aris52

τεστ new version

----------

